
Show HN: MAZTR: Instant Online Audio Mastering - bswuft
https://www.maztr.com/
======
mrmondo
I notice a lot of distortion in the 'mastered' version example on their page?
Just sounds like it has 'loudness' turned on then the volume up too loud?

